# Are you eligible to egg share if you have had a blood transfusion?



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

I haven't posted on FF for quite a while now. I was lucky enough to get pg on my ICSI FET and gave birth last year to my gorgeous baby boy. Dh and I are talking about the possibility of egg sharing so we could afford to try for a sibling and help another couple in the process.

It's still early stages of discussing but one question on my mind is if you are allowed to egg share if you have had a blood transfusion? My home birth went wrong in the 3rd stage of labour. I had a retained placenta and lost over 2 and a half litres of blood before being saved in surgery. Luckily i feel fine now (although no more home births sadly) but am unsure whether or not this would make me ineligible for egg sharing. Other than this (and as i haven't had my iron levels checked since my 6 week check up,the possibility of anemia - which could be rectified with tablets) i seem to fit all the criteria on the online checklist from my clinic.

Thanks girls
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tasha

Congratulation on your son! I am so happy for you.

I honestly couldnt say to be honest. However I have received lots of information from 2 hospitals about egg sharing... (the lister and the chaucer hospitals) And none have said you can not egg share if you have had a blood transfusion. So I would of thought it would be ok.. What hospital are you thinking about sharing at? I would give them a call to make an appointment with the donor co-ordinator. They will beable to tell you everything you need to know.

Good luck on you new jorney, if you fance chatting to us ladies who are either doing a cycle now or just waiting to start come and join http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138293.0

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Tasha,

  I too have had lots of info from a selection of clinics and not seen anything suggesting you would not be able to share after a transfusion. If i were you i'd just call a clinic close and ask the question to put your mind at rest while you decide what to do that way you know whether eggshare would be a option.

Regarding anemia - When i had all my bloods taken it came up that i am low on iron & i have been taking suppliments for it for the past month or so the clinic i am at did not seem worried i was just told to keep taking the iron and they would re-set my levels before i starting jabbing and if it was still low they would just give me a iron boost  So i don't think you have nothing to worry about on that side of things.

Good luck in whichever treatment you decide.


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya just to let you know i had a blood transfusion due to a raptured tube from ectopic pregnancy and i have gone on to egg share, you do have to have a lot of blood tests before you start to egg share they tests for all the nasties like HIV hep b hep c and not just you your partner too. I'm sure you'll be fine my clinic was the lister a fab place if your lucky enough to get in on there egg sharing program 

good luck allyson xx


----------

